# DeSagana Diop is the most athletic center in da NBA



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

NBA Comparison: Bob Lanier

Strengths: Sagana Diop is a very athletic big man. he's close to 300 pounds and runs the floor like a small forward. he's very fast. coming from senegal, africa, he's only been playing competitive basketball for a few years so he figures to get a lot better. right now his best asset is his defense. he can hold opposing centers virtually scoreless with his smothering style of defense. he is a very good shot blocker, and can also help out and block other opposing players shots. 

Weaknesses: he is not super polished offensively. he has soft touch around the basket but just hasn't developed the post moves to where they are automatic. there are very few centers in the nba game with his combination of strength, speed, and athleticism. 



Amazingly agile and athletic for a 7 foot 310 pound center. Runs the floor very well. Still very raw offensively but the makings are there. Shows soft touch around the cup. Super strong, very good defender with great shotblocking instincts. Guarded Tyson Chandler twice last season and ate him up the first matchup, Chandler had a much better game the second time around but rarely scored over Diop. (Pronounced JOP).


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*2 questions dude....*

Why are you so caught up with Diop?

HAVE YOU EVER FREAKIN' SEEN HIM ACTUALLY PLAY?????

What, did you cut and paste that review?

And comparing him as an athletic center to, LOL ROFLMAO, Bob Freakin' Lanier? Don't get me wrong, Lanier was a v good center, but in no way would he be considered an athletic center who could run the floor like a gazelle like you say about Diop.

And the part about Diop's defense can smother opposing centers and hold them scoreless.... yeah, maybe in H.S. he did, but in the NBA he wasn't even played that much. I know, I'm a Cav's fan and have seen just about EVERY minute Diop played in the Rocky Mt Summer League, and in the NBA. He is raw. He is athletic. He can jump. Last year he was way over-weight and OUTPLAYED! He only got in a few games for a few minutes a game agaisnt scrubs.

Dude.... what is your point? First you say he is like Yinka Dare, now you either write or copy a really good review? Neither is the truth. Oh, and one other thing, in his games in the NBA, he HAS NOT "shown a soft touch around the cup" as you posted. He has forced some shots and seemed very tight as a rookie. 

I am in no way, shape, or form saying Diop is a bust, nor am I saying he is Shaq-esque, I'm just wondering where are you coming from with these idiotic posts about Diop? Are you trying to start a fan club, or adoration society for him?

Note to you... player reviews and actual player performance may be QUITE different in real life....


----------



## Mags (Jul 19, 2002)

*Playoffs for Cavs if Diop plays well?*

Diop showed flashes in a couple of games last season in Milwaukee and Chicago respectively.

In the Milwaukee game he blocked two shots from the weakside on help situations- with a huge knee brace strapped on no less.

In Chicago he more than held his own against Curry but he was never really matched up with Chandler much. Diop can play, he just needs minutes.

The Rocky Mountain Revue will be a good test for the big guy, but I expect around 8ppg 7rpg 2bpg, and if he can do that the Cavs will be just fine.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I like Diop a lot...IMO he could become really good...I would take him over Curry in a couple of years-but not Chandler


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes*

Diop had some decent plays last year, but the two things I noticed most were: he jumps quickly.... not KG high, but he has good timing and he gets off the floor well for blocks, and #2- the dude was way out of shape last year... I know injuries held him back some, but he had some serious jersey tugging as he bent over gasping for air during breaks in the game. He was in way over his head.

Now they say he has lost a lot of pounds... and I think he had a proper eye-opening experience to the real NBA last year. Stick mihm at PF (or trade him) and force-feed Diop off the bench as Z's sub. Diop needs serious work on his rebounding too... I think he was so used to just reaching over kids in high school, and now he is being out-rebounded by guys 8" shorter than him, he knows he has a lot of catching up to do. He has a good attitude, and good family support, I think he will be fine, if he stays healthy.
I also think that keeping Andre will help Diop too. When they are both in the game together, having an excellant passing PG (as opposed to a shooting-type PG), will help Diop on the offensive side. Diop is not ready to create his own shot.... just like Mihm had to learn.

I am excited to the start of the summer leagues, but I think we in Clev will only get one televised game (25th?). I'd like to see them all.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Knicks fan here with my two cents.....


He needs a mentor type coach................Jabar? Ewing says hed like to coach somewhere........but i know paxson wont think that way


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*you are right*

he does need a mentor type coach, and I think Z will be very helpful in this area, along with skilled handling from Coach Lucas, and some encouragement seeing his little buddy Wagner bust out with ALOT of playing time. Jabbar as an asst would be nice tho... or someone like Moses Malone maybe? Lonnie Shelton (an ex-Cav and tough guy), or Phil Hubbard (who had to learn to utilize his brain more than his body later in his career)


----------

